# BAYSIDE34's NUR



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

*BAYSIDE34's Nur.*

Hi there,

The latest photo of BAYSIDE34's BRAND-NEW V-specII N&#252r.
It is only one in the UK at the moment. (As long as I know.)
It is now waiting for SVA.


























I hope BAYSIDE34 does not mind to disclose these photos.

Yours,
Shin


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

Wow, Love the NUR :smokin:


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Those pics look awesome, I bet it looks even better in the flesh!!


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Is this definately the...*

only one in the country???

I was a few cars behind a 34 earlier on the M20 and I could have sworn it was this colour... are there any other 34's in the south east in this colour but not NUR???

I could have been mistaken and it's poss it was silver I suppose.

Luke


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

*One or not.*

Hi,

As long as I know, it is only one in the UK.
There are several similar colour, Sonic Silver, Sparkling Silver, and M-spec's Champagne Gold.

Yours,
Shin


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Ahhh...*

It could well be the M-spec gold then!

Luke


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Boy does that car look nice.

Whats the bonnet vent for??

And the rocker cover looks absoloutely gorgeous.

Even the writing on the battery cover is now yellow!!! And seems to me red injectors


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Very nice indeed. Ohh....what I would give to have a Nur!!!


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great looking, Nur!

r33 v-spec... the bonnet vent is a NACA duct that helps in cooling the under bonnet temps by removing the heat build up where the turbine housing on the turbo is.

Cya O!


----------



## Thrush (Sep 14, 2002)

Looks *absolutely gorgeous!!!!*

(Sorry for appering ignorant, but I'm relatively new to Skylines.... What's a NUR?)

Cheers

Matt


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

I'm pretty new aswell, but I think its last of the line GTR's.

NUR coming from the Nurburgring German race track. As Skylines have been tested on that track and have a great reputation there!!!

And thanks for that info hipogtr. You learn something new everyday!!!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

The Nur gets a fully balanced N1 engine(N1 block, pistons, conrods, turbines), 300km/h speedo. Only 1000 have been made(75% V-spec 2 Nur adn 25% M-spec Nur)


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

And know you know the next Q.

Whats the difference between M Spec NUR and V Spec II NUR!!!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Eh eh  

They both get the N1 engine and 300km/h dials. The M-spec is the "softer" GT-R, comes with leather & heated seats with GTR logo stitching, ripple control dampers mated to softer springs. The V-spec 2 has a black cloth interior/seats, normal V-spec suspension/springs, N1 rear brakes & discs and carbon bonnet with NACA duct.

Think thats about it


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

I thought it would be whats an N1 engine. The answers are all on the tech section of the site though!

Lee


----------



## BAYSIDE34 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Hi Shin*

No problem posting the pics.

The colour looks like silver on those photos, certainly wouldn't say it was green!!


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

*Colour*

Yes, the photo looks like silver, but it is just between green and silver/gold in flesh.
Anyway, another around two weeks to get on the road.

Yours,
Shin


----------



## BAYSIDE34 (Mar 26, 2002)

*2 weeks*

Is that a promise?


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

*I hope so*

Hi BAYSIDE34,

Usually, it takes around two weeks.
One week for SVA and one week for registration.
It depends on the SVA.
I will confirm the date of the SVA today and come back to you soon.

Yours,
Shin


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Bayside,

Forget how it looks in pictures! It's far better when you really see it :smokin:
One reason I didn't get a Nur when they were originally available was because I didn't like the photos of Millenium Jade. However, after actually seeing it - boy, do I regret my decision


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi,

Bayside, your NUR looks fine 

-Elliot


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

BAYSIDE34.............congratulation on the arrival of your Nur, your car looks like a dream 

You have the only Nur in UK and I have the only Nur in the US  

I didn't drive my Nur for 4 days since I was on a trip, I got back into it today and I feels like I am dreaming again     

Dino..........I thought every 2001+ R34 GTR model got the N1 rear brake and rotor, I just want to make sure my infos is right. Please correct me if I am wrong.

r33 v-spec.........I believe every GTR that are 2001 and newer have the yellow lettering on the fuse box cover, my 2001 V-spec II have that.

Jeff


----------



## BAYSIDE34 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thanks Jeff, the wait is getting worse now it's getting closer.

Need to put 2000 miles on before starting mods but it'll take me a bit longer than it took you to get the miles on. Did yours in about 2 days didn't you  

It may or may not be the only NUR in the country but it certainly isn't the only cast v-specIInur badge in the country is it Shin


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

BAYSIDE34,

I know what you mean, the closer it is, the worse it gets. You are still driving your old R34 GTR though, image me driving my old Nissan pickup truck waiting to drive my Nur, it was definitely unbearable.

Actually the break in period is even more unbearable, just want to floor it so bad........haha......I put on about 1000 miles a week in the beginning  I am slowing it down, I put on about 1000 miles a month now.

Don't be picking on Shin now, his black R34 GTR is beautiful, I wouldn't switch car either if I have his car, because of all the work he had done to it.

Jeff


----------

